# 380 cpl suggestion?



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> I dint know what school you went to but I love my Sig-380. Gun safes are stocked with numerous pistols, every thing from a 50 to a 22, and probably everything in between and the 380 is still my go to piece. My gun dint instill confidence in me, I instill confidence in me. For personal protection piece it has plenty of umph.


 
LOL..I carry a .380 daily and am very confident in my ability with this weapon..the Old School thing i was referring to is that the old way of thinking was bigger is better..I guess that way you could practice less and shoot a bigger gun and all things would even out..

Like using Rage broad heads.. they make up for poor shooting...

kidding of course!!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

glockman55 said:


> LOL..I carry a .380 daily and am very confident in my ability with this weapon..the Old School thing i was referring to is that the old way of thinking was bigger is better..I guess that way you could practice less and shoot a bigger gun and all things would even out..
> 
> Like using Rage broad heads.. they make up for poor shooting...
> 
> kidding of course!!


I apologize, I misread your post. And I compliment you on your choice of calibers. 100% of the time I have either Sig 380, or a Beretta Centurion 9mm as a carry piece..
I think what I fear even more than a "bad guy" doing me harm is a "armed citizen" who couldn't hit the floor if he fell down, jerking out a 45 and exercising his rights. With me as an innocent by-stander


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Hammer62 said:


> I carry the Makarov P-64 which is said to be a less expensive "clone" of the Walther, it shots a 9 x 18 bullet, I like it, it is small, compact and packs a little punch. Chances are I will never have to draw it, and I hope that remains true, but in a life or death situation I would feel confident in its capabilities. Look into it, one could be had for about $200 and its is of simple design and indestructible, it's an old military gun.


 I have a FEG MK2 version imported by interarms, Its a hungarian makarov. Exactly like your except .380.

In well over 1000 rds, I have never had a problem, 4" groups at 20yds as fast as I can pull the trigger. Great carry gun And would not hesitate to buy another.

Shooting.. Federal prem 90gr. jhp Hydrashock

Heres a good .380 balistics chart comparing different ammo

http://www.brassfetcher.com/380ACP ammunition performance in ballistic gelatin.pdf


----------



## twotap (Dec 28, 2004)

Another excellent handgun in 380 is a CZ83. Also take a look at Buffalo Bores ammo,one of their offerings is a 100gr lead flat point which should hit hard and penetrate well. I carried that combo for a while before I sold the CZ83.

http://http://cz-usa.com/products/by-category/handguns/


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Well, I was about to make the purchase of one a week ago...then I got the raffle list from a game dinner I attended last Saturday. They had a couple .380's on it so I decided to wait and see what happen.

Well......first gun raffle of the night was a Bersa Thunder .380

I won it!

So, I havent had a chance to shoot it yet but I sure like the way it feels so far. I will get to the range in the next few days and see how it performs. 

Since I had saved a little to buy the .380 and got it for a $10 raffle ticket, i guess I have to find a new toy to buy now!

Dave


----------



## twotap (Dec 28, 2004)

Let us know how it goes, have never heard anyone not liking their Bersa.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

Bersas are great guns, I just don't understand their purpose. I'm not a great fan of 380's but at least the LCP/P3AT/P380/etc offer a size advantage over bigger guns. The Bersa is just as big (or bigger) than many 9mm's, and recoil isn't even much less. Why not carry a 9mm?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

UPhiker said:


> Bersas are great guns, I just don't understand their purpose. I'm not a great fan of 380's but at least the LCP/P3AT/P380/etc offer a size advantage over bigger guns. The Bersa is just as big (or bigger) than many 9mm's, and recoil isn't even much less. Why not carry a 9mm?



Why carry a 9,? or Why not, it all comes to down to the concept of personal tastes and preferences. Great points can be made for both calibers, while both calibers have there down side. Carry what you want, I know people who carry 22s, I know people who carry 44s. But never forget that The only perfectly suited carry piece is the one that I happen to be carrying at the time


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> Why carry a 9,? or Why not, it all comes to down to the concept of personal tastes and preferences. Great points can be made for both calibers, while both calibers have there down side. Carry what you want, I know people who carry 22s, I know people who carry 44s. But never forget that The only perfectly suited carry piece is the one that I happen to be carrying at the time


And at the very least a .22 is more likely to stop a bg than throwing a bag of eggs and a gallon of milk at him in the grocery store parking lot.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

PITBULL said:


> And at the very least a .22 is more likely to stop a bg than throwing a bag of eggs and a gallon of milk at him in the grocery store parking lot.


Take 4 to the face :yikes:...........................than edit your post


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

gideon said:


> take 4 to the face :yikes:...........................than edit your post


huh?


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

PITBULL said:


> huh?


 Let a bad guy, take 4, 22lr slugs to the face,then see how much fight is left in him.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> Let a bad guy, take 4, 22lr slugs to the face,then see how much fight is left in him.


Probably not much. I only know personaly of two people that were shot with a .22, neither one made it


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I was shot with a 25 in 1970 ,,the guy was trying to shoot his girl friend and missed ,he was about 20 feet away I had a Airforce parka with a vest under it ,,it went through the coat ,vest and CPO shirt and never broke the skin but put a hell of a bruise on my chest and hurt like hell,but not as bad as a AK 47,,it was one of those little Raven 25's.I guess I was lucky I had all the clothes on,,,the guy got a good ass whipping from a couple customers,,


----------

